# How do you get books off of the carousel?



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

My son went crazy on my FIRE and ordered a bunch of books using the 1-Click option.  I was able to get refunds for the the 10 orders, but now I have the books still appearing in my carousel.  They don't appear in MYK area but have little red !'s in the bottom right corner of the books.  Is there anyway to get them deleted from my carousel?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have your tried synching your Fire?  Tap on the gear and tap on "sync."  If that fails try shutting it off and turning it back on again (hold the power button for about 20 seconds).

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion Betsy...I sync'ed it and re-started it and the books are still there...Any other suggestions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmmm....Let me think. *stalling for time*

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmmm....Let me think. *stalling for time*
> 
> Betsy


Thank you so much...Your wisdom is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got nothing, pitbulandfire...

Have you tried pressing and holding on the app with the red exclamation point?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A sync should work. . . .I was browsing and tapped the 'buy' accidentally and it downloaded right away. . .I immediately tapped to cancel the purchase but the download was so fast it was still there! So I had a book on the device I'd absolutely NOT paid for. . . . .BUT, it did go away after a bit, specifically after I'd re-connected to WiFi and synced. Try going back and forth between 'books' and the carousel page and do syncs on each. . . .and switch between device and cloud. . .those thing should trigger a check of what you _really_ own.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I have very good luck with these type of questions by just contacting Amazon through the Contact Kindle Support option and using the Chat feature.  One time I inquired about an ap that was not working properly and yesterday I had a weird issue with one of my books that would not allow me to archive it or move it to a collection.  They were "helpful" both times, and it didn't take very long.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

It may take a few hours after syncing, at least with me it did.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone...Tried all the suggestions and they are still sitting in my carousel...I'm gonna try and let the Fire completely discharge and see what that does...The trials and tribulations of new toys...LOL


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm having problems with this too.  I decided to do trials of a few magazines to see what they were like on Kindle Fire.  Didn't like most of them, so I cancelled them.  However, the magazines are still in my carousel.  Hopefully, they'll disappear after a few syncs, but if anyone knows how to resolve this issue, it would be very helpful!


----------



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

Personally, I'm not finding the carousel terribly useful so far.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pitbullandfire said:


> Thanks everyone...Tried all the suggestions and they are still sitting in my carousel...I'm gonna try and let the Fire completely discharge and see what that does...The trials and tribulations of new toys...LOL


Have you contacted Kindle CS? Check back in with us if you get it cleared up!

Betsy


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDiver said:


> Personally, I'm not finding the carousel terribly useful so far.....


Me either, I hope they get rid of it.


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

Betsy told me to do this,and it worked.......yayayayayayay

press and hold on any item, you should get a pop-up with the option to remove from carousel, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the ability to remove stuff from the carousel was not available when this thread was started. . . .with the update that came out last week the option is now there.


----------

